# اخطار دخول الاماكن المحظوره(confined spaces)



## ابراهيم طيفور (9 يوليو 2010)

الاماكن المحظوره واخطارها


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (10 يوليو 2010)

عرض تقديمي جيد
مشكور


----------



## عمروصلاح (10 يوليو 2010)

مشكور


----------

